# Groomers



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Never having owned a pet before that would require the use of a professional groomer we wonder... Is it proper to tip the dogs groomer? If so how much? 

I know I can't get out of the barber shop for anything less than a $20.00 and that's not at a stylist.

Cheers!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I do tip my groomer, but I don't really know for sure what the common practice is!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I tip too but have often wondered - 15-20% - ouch - grooming is expensive


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I tip for sure, even though she owns the shop. She does a fabulous job and Pixie is never gone more than 2 hours. Make sure any potential groomer knows how to groom a havanese-quite a few have no idea what to do with them. A certified master groomer should know.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Grooming + Tipping = Lots of Money each Year! Get the satisfaction and experience of doing the groom yourself! You will develop a new type of relationship with you dog also. 

Grooming is not that hard! You can always tweak a hair now and then, grooming takes place slowly instead of one day.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

You're kidding right???!!??!? TIP??!!??? They already charge 80 per dog!!! That's sheer profit!! Literally! The amount of electricity for the clippers they use and soap to wash them is completely negligent! They're making a better living than me...they don't need a tip. :der:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Grooming + Tipping = Lots of Money each Year! Get the satisfaction and experience of doing the groom yourself! You will develop a new type of relationship with you dog also.
> 
> Grooming is not that hard! You can always tweak a hair now and then, grooming takes place slowly instead of one day.


I agree with Linda. Check out the posts labeled "Do It Yourself Grooming" and "Puppy Cuts" and you'll see there are quite a few of us doing our own grooming. There are DVDs that can help teach you (Jodi Murphy DVD posts) and lots of good advice about clippers and scissors. While there is a sizable investment getting started, you can buy equipment a bit at a time. Good equipment is worth it when you consider the amount of money you save on the groomer....and the TIP!  It's much easier on Daisy & Beau for me to do their grooming than what some experience at the groomers. I never found one here that I wanted to continue with....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I do my own grooming but I would say to tip but not the 15 to 20% unless they are really inexpensive. A $5 to $10 tip should be in line I would think.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Tips are never expected but are always appreciated. Tip according to how well the groom is done compared to your requests. For me, $5 is really good, $10 is great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I usually tip anywhere from $5-10, depending upon what they're doing and the end result. Get's mighty expensive with multiples.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh yes I don't tip 15-20%. I think last time it cost $52 and I gave her $60. It was a fabulous cut!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Here in NC I do all grooming since really I have only ever learned a Shih Tzu show groom and that just in case a groomer did not show up to a show! That was 30 years ago. The cool thing is since I keep all my dogs long on my have that means feet and sometimes ears and a little around the rear. In CA when I was working so much the time I had for my boys was about play so I had a groomer her name was Shasha she was wonderful would pick up and bring them to my work in her crates, I would drop the crates off at night behind her shop. I always gave at least 20 percent. She had been a show groomer then got married and had a baby. So she always did a great job.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Being a hairdresser for many years, I always tip the groomer! (Yes, I was a hairdresser for people, but took my longhaired dachshund and occasionally my long-haired cat to the groomer!) People ALWAYS appreciate being appreciated! And look forward to the clients that tip well! LOL


----------

